# 2013 rancher 420 wont rev past half throttle. Help



## brianelectronics12 (Jan 14, 2015)

2013 Rancher cranks, and idles perfect. It even seems Runs perfect up until about half throttle or a little more then it sounds just like it is hitting a rev limiter. It is at the exact same rpm and it is consistent. Doesn't matter if it is in neutral 1st 2nd 3rd. I have had 3 rancher 420s and I know how they are suppose to run. Any ideas?
The battery is always charged. I have never had to put a battery charger on the battery. But the crazy part about it is if I unhook the battery the engine will die immediately.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

I had thing happen to my Rincon and rancher so it could be the same issue. Take the fuel pump out and clean the white screen or sock on the end. Clean it up until it's white again should be good as new. The battery issue is normal lots of efi bikes have issues with dead or no battery and that's the reason most do not have a backup pull start.


----------

